# cgi-bin probleme bei Foxserv 3



## CYBERCOP (26. Juli 2003)

Hallo...

ich habe mir Foxserv 3,0 installiert.

die html seiten funzen auch alle gut, aber die cgi scripte gehen nicht.
Es kommt der Fehler :

Internal Server Error
The server encountered an internal error or misconfiguration an was unable to complete your question


Ich habe nichts in der config verändert.

Woran könnte das liegen ???


----------



## Arne Buchwald (29. Juli 2003)

Vermutlich gerade daran, dass du nichts verändert hast.

Die von dir zitierte Fehlermeldung ist die Standard-CGI-Fehlermeldung und sagt kein Stück etwas über die Fehlerursache aus.

Das jedoch sollte in deinen Logs stehen.


----------

